# iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln



## Tony-S (12. März 2011)

*iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Hallo Forum, 

gibt es eine Möglichtkeit als D1-Kunde herauszufinden, wofür man Traffic verbraucht hat?
Als Vertrag habe ich den "Complete 120 Friends" und somit ja eine Internetflat, die ja bei 300 MB gedrosselt wird (tolle Flat..). Ich frage deshalb weil ich heute geschockt feststellen musste, das ich innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage 4GB Traffic verbraucht habe (Empfangen & Gesendet gleich). Normalerweise komm ich nicht mal an 300 MB heran und das letzte was ich über UMTS gezogen habe war 7,6 MB groß ô_O. Desweiteren glaub ich nicht das ich durch Webseiten besuche auf so einen hohen Verbrauch komme. Vielleicht war ich so dusselig und hatte zu Hause kein Wlan an als ich Updates zog, aber selbst da warnt das iPhone ja das man das über Wlan machen sollte - und überhaupt soviel können ein paar Updates nich ausmachen. YouTube kann man eigentlich auch ausschließen, die Videos sind auch meist nur 10 MB groß.

Ich kenn mich nicht 100% mit dem Vertrag aus, aber kommen da Kosten auf mich zu?
Wäre nett wenn jemand Rat weiß woher oder wie ein so hoher Verbrauch kommt.


----------



## ReaCT (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Wenn deine Flat nach einem bestimmten Volumen gedrosselt wird, musts du keine weiteren Kosten fürchten.


----------



## Tony-S (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Das ist schon mal positiv und trotzdem wundert mich das extrem, weil es irgendwie keinen Sinn ergibt. Vorallem sind gesendete Daten und empfangene gleich Groß.

Was das nur is .. ?


----------



## norse (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

ist leider meines wissens nach nicht rausfindbar  ihc wüsst auch gern was ich monatlich brauch, hab 5gb zur verfügung pro monat und dann wird gedrosselt, aber ich schätze die nutz ich fast immer komplett aus  bin viel unterweg mit dem Ding und mit tethering kommt da schnell einiges zusammen.


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*



norse schrieb:


> ihc wüsst auch gern was ich monatlich brauch.


 
Kann man doch bei den Einstellungen am iPhone nachschaun.


----------



## Low (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Ich glaube wenn man sich bei T-Mobile anmeldet kann man dort u.a. auch den Traffic einsehen.


----------



## derseppl (12. März 2011)

Gibt es für iOS keine App dafür? Kann es halt nur für Android sagen, da gibts zumindest ein Haufen Apps die dir den Traffic anzeigen, bzw. Warnungen geben wenn du ein Limit erreichst usw. Für dein iOS wird es dann doch sicher auch etwas in der Richtung geben.
Das man den Traffic online einsehen kann wäre mir neu. 

Edit: Oder nutzt du so etwas schon?  Dann könnte es auch einfach ein Bug im Zähler sein...


----------



## MehmetB (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Den kann man ganz normal und standardmäßig am Gerät in den Optionen einsehen.


----------



## derseppl (12. März 2011)

Ja ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen  Aber 4GB sind halt extrem viel. Das das eine Anwendung zufällig verbrauchen könnte erscheint mir ein bisschen komisch.


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

ich brauch auch ca 4-5gig im Monat - kommt halt drauf an wieviel man so ein Smartphone used


----------



## Tony-S (15. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Jungs, schon klar aber WTF 4GB in einer Woche, das gejt ganz einfach nicht, laut eines Kumpels von mir, bekommt man eine SMS wenn es gedrosselt wird, bekam ich aber noch nicht. Und nehmen wir an es wäre nach 300 mb gedrosselt wurden, dann hätte ich ganze 3,7GB mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit gezogen, natürlich :B !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. März 2011)

Kann es vielleicht einfach sein, das er allen Traffic, der über Wi-Fi geht mit dazu zählt?


----------



## Deadless (16. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Also ich habe auch ein Iphone 4, in Einstellungen - Allgemein - Benutzung kann man bei Mobile Netzwerkdaten sehen,
wieviel man verbraucht hat, Wlan wird NICHT dazu gezählt, also bei jedenfalls nicht, ich komme im Monat nicht mehr
als auf 400 MB ( Habe 500er D2 DRosselung von callmobile für 10 euro) Mit 400 MB kann man schon fast ganzen Tag on sein...
solange man nicht Youtube oder so benutzt braucht man nicht mehr als 500 MB...

Achja und die Betreiber können drosseln, müssen sie aber nicht, glaube das machen die nur wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl von allen
Kunden erreicht ist oder so.

PS: Ich depp hab ausversehen das update gemacht, und mein jailbreak ist jetzt weg... ohne jailbreak kann man mit dem Iphone echt
viel weniger anstellen... kein anderes Bootlogo / nicht mehr icons auf einer Seite... ich mein was ist denn an so solchen Sachen dabei?
Das ist alles nichts illegales, sondern macht das Iphone nur besser... weil ohne das ganze kann man sich echt nen Android holen.
Versteh echt net, wiso Apple das nicht von sich aus macht... das normale ios is echt zum kotzen ^^ Naja egal Jailbreak wird kommen...


----------



## Cueball (26. März 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*

Hi habe das gleiche Problem. Ich habe sonst immer ca. 120MB pro monat Traffic gehabt. Nun habe ich innerhalb einer Woche ebenfalls 4GB up- und download gehabt. 

Es scheint mir äußerst sonderbar, da ich nichts laufen gehabt habe, dass soviel Traffic hätte verbrauchen können.


----------



## jimbo24 (3. April 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*



MehmetB schrieb:


> Kann man doch bei den Einstellungen am iPhone nachschaun.


 
Richtig. Einloggen und man(n) kann sein Minutenpacket und das Datenvolumen einsehen.


----------



## jimbo24 (3. April 2011)

*AW: iPhone 4 - Trafficverbrauch aufschlüsseln*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Wenn deine Flat nach einem bestimmten Volumen gedrosselt wird, musts du keine weiteren Kosten fürchten.


 
Stimmt leider auch nicht ganz. Ich hatte auch den 60min. Tarif mit 200MB Datenvolumen. Ic bin einmal um ca. 10 MB drüber hinweg gekommen. Das hat sich gleich richtig auf der Rechnung bemerkbar bemacht.


----------

